# Sony Xperia Z launched in India for Rs. 38990



## Empirial (Mar 6, 2013)

Sony Mobile has launched the Xperia Z, their latest flagship device in India. It was announced at CES 2013 earlier this year, and appeared on Sony India website last month. Sony announced the Xperia Z launch date in India last week, and the Xperia ZL also launched along with the Xperia Z. Price of both the Xperia Z and the Xperia ZL were already revealed online. The Xperia Z has a OmniBalance design with rounded edges and smooth, reflective surfaces on all sides. It has durable tempered glass on front and back. It has IP55 and IP57 ratings for dust and water resistance.

It has a 5-inch Full HD (1920×1080 pixels) Reality display with mobile Bravia Engine 2 at 443 ppi, powered by 1.5 GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon APQ8064 processor with Adreno 320 GPU and runs on Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean). It has a 13MP camera with LED Flash, Exmor RS sensor for HDR images and video, 1080p Full HD video recording and a 2.2MP HD front-facing camera. It is just 7.9 mm thick and weighs 146 grams. Other features include 2GB RAM, 16GB internal memory and expandable memory up to 64GB with microSD. Connectivity features include, 3G HSPA+, WiFi 820.11 a/b/g/n (2.4 GHz/5 GHz), Wi-Fi Direct, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS/GLONASS and NFC. It packs a 2330 mAh battery. 

The Sony Xperia Z comes in Black, White and Purple colors and is priced at Rs. 38,990 (MRP). It would go on sale across India from 12th March. It would come with 8GB of free data from Vodafone valid for 2 months. Pre-loaded Sony jive music streaming and Sony LIV video streaming apps would offer 6 months of free downloads.

Source : Sony Xperia Z launched in India for Rs. 38990


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

Xperia Z launched at MRP Rs. *38990. *
*i.imgur.com/2G91nHJ.jpg

3 Colors - Black, White, Purple

Pre order offer on Flipkart/Infibeam- *16GB micro SD card + premium case + Sony MDR ZX100 headphones. *


Xperia ZL Launched at MRP *Rs.35990.*

*www.mobilewitch.com/pics/news_reviewsimg/newsimg/a/Sony-Xperia-ZL.jpg

Exclusive Pre order offer on Flipkart/Infibeam - *Snap on cover + Sandisk 16GB memory card *

Colors - Black, White and Red.


Xperia Tablet Z will be launching in India in May
*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/01/xperia-tablet-z-international/gsmarena_001.jpg


Xperia E/E dual was also launched today. Sony MDR ZX100 headphone will be bundled with it. Priced at *10k MRP*

*cdn.recombu.com/mobile/images/news/M18593/1354724994_w670_h397.png
*sp.sony-europe.com/da/241/107205.jpeg

*Exclusive Offers on Xperia Z/ZL/Tablet Z

* 8 GB 3G data free from Vodafone
* FREE 6 months Sony Music Unlimited and Sony LIV Video streaming for 6 months
* Standby units will be provided if/when your Xperia Z needs to be given at the service center.
*

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577400_632628396763877_1496919460_n.jpg


----------



## sumit_anand (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow.. amazing look of sony Xperia ZL.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

i visited sony center for xperia z and got to know that local price is around 36k and it will be available by 11th of this month


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 6, 2013)

Could anyone pls tell me as to what is the rumored price for sony xperia z tablet...was planning on buying one in future....


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

^

Pricing is not announced. But expect the 16GB WIFI model to be around 29k


----------



## Empirial (Mar 6, 2013)

I must say "Sony" ne "HTC" ke "Butterfly" udda diye


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

^
lol!!!!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

Empirial said:


> I must say "Sony" ne "HTC" ke "Butterly" udda diye



lol!!! 
That was Nice One


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 6, 2013)

Empirial said:


> I must say "Sony" ne "HTC" ke "Butterly" udda diye


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Pricing is not announced. But expect the 16GB WIFI model to be around 29k



ahh damn...was hoping it would be somewhere near 25-26K...wanted to pick one for my mom..looks like i will have to see other options...


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

Z - The last alphabet is gone. 
What's next Sony - Numbers?


----------



## amjath (Mar 7, 2013)

not expected this price


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> ahh damn...was hoping it would be somewhere near 25-26K...wanted to pick one for my mom..looks like i will have to see other options...



Bro he said the price has not announced yet its expected to be around 29k so till then just wait and watch


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually all sites giving around 38-39k for Xperia Z so expect price around that. It can only be around 29k after some months just not yet.


----------



## amjath (Mar 7, 2013)

^ahem they are talking about z tablet


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

*HOT DEAL at Indiatimes on Xperia Z/ZL*

With coupon code MARCHON 

*Sony Xperia Z + Case + Sony Headset MDRZX100 @ Rs. 35091*

And 

*Sony Xperia ZL + Snap on Cover @ Rs. 32391*

Buy Sony Xperia ZL (Black) online, Sony Xperia ZL (Black) Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping

Buy Sony Xperia Z (Black) online, Sony Xperia Z (Black) Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 7, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Bro he said the price has not announced yet its expected to be around 29k so till then just wait and watch



yeah i know the pricing has not been announced yet...but am guessing randomuser111 is more or less close to the price because most of you guys including him got the xperia z price fairly accurate...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ronnie, I already knew the Z and ZL pricing long back but tablet Z I am only guessing. When I get to know the price I will let you know

I said 29 as ipad 3 similar version costs that much.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Ronnie, I already knew the Z and ZL pricing long back but tablet Z I am only guessing. When I get to know the price I will let you know
> 
> I said 29 as ipad 3 similar version costs that much.



does the indian version of xperia Z have 4G?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope. India uses TD-LTE which is not compatible with international LTE bands. No.4G phone will work in India unless specifically made for India

Z in india is C6602 3G HSPA+ version


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Nope. India uses TD-LTE which is not compatible with international LTE bands. No.4G phone will work in India unless specifically made for India
> 
> Z in india is C6602 3G HSPA+ version



thats why its not 45k...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you mean?? Htc butterfly and iphone 5 aren't 4G either


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

ZL & Z have same config then y ZL is cheaper


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What do you mean?? Htc butterfly and iphone 5 aren't 4G either



lol im not comparing them.... but im just saying...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lol im not comparing them.... but im just saying...



LOL I did understand that but I didn't understand why you said that as there is NO 4G phone in India except for a Huawei 4G phone that Airtel launched to showcase its 4G LTE network. Sadly even Airtel doesn't know about its availability haha.

Point is, apart from that there is no other 4G capable phone in India and nor will there be any at least until next year. Sony is considering launching a Indian LTE ( TD-LTE that's used in India and China) model of the Xperia Z. Talks are on with Airtel for it.



Zangetsu said:


> ZL & Z have same config then y ZL is cheaper



Zl lacks

- Front 2.2 Exmor R 1080p chat camera with 1080p video @30fps (ZL has 720p instead)
- Polycarbonate construction as opposed to glass construction 
- No water/dust proof certification

So it's just materials and lack of dust/water resistance.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> LOL I did understand that but I didn't understand why you said that as there is NO 4G phone in India except for a Huawei 4G phone that Airtel launched to showcase its 4G LTE network. Sadly even Airtel doesn't know about its availability haha.
> 
> Point is, apart from that there is no other 4G capable phone in India and nor will there be any at least until next year. Sony is considering launching a Indian LTE ( TD-LTE that's used in India and China) model of the Xperia Z. Talks are on with Airtel for it.
> 
> ...



thanks for the clarification...  on the z vs zl front, even the price difference is only 2k


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

^
3k


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

official price is 39k for xperia z right? how much can you get it for? like from a local dealer with SONY india warranty?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

Xperia Z - 38990
Xperia ZL  - 35990 

Xperia Z can be bought for 36k and ZL for 33.5k


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 7, 2013)

Thts too much....


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 7, 2013)

Its expensive for sure but not really all that high for a phone with the specs that we have in our hands here. The 8X still sells north of 33k, the One X is somewhere around 32k for the 16 GB version I think and the One X+ is like 38k. So, the sony is actually 'cheap' IMO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

oh...so HTC One X+,SGS3 & butterfly are no match for it


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Its expensive for sure but not really all that high for a phone with the specs that we have in our hands here. The 8X still sells north of 33k, the One X is somewhere around 32k for the 16 GB version I think and the One X+ is like 38k. So, the sony is actually 'cheap' IMO.



+1, for the price its pretty much 95% VFM.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2013)

Xperia E runs on Cortex A5


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Xperia E runs on Cortex A5



It's a sub 10k phone. What else did you expect? 

Anyway, it's a big improvement over Tipo. 

Btw two new Sony phones will be announced soon. Both running on Qualcomm S4 PRO ( 1 on dual s4 pro and 1 on quad s4 pro) in the 24-29k range


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> A girl is someone who eyes an Iphone,wants a S3,Read's all good about Xperia and LG but at last ask's her Noob friend how is micromax and buys it



A girl is someone, who eyes an Ipad, wants a iphone, reads all about xperia and nokia and ends up buying 



Spoiler



blackberry. bling bling





randomuser111 said:


> It's a sub 10k phone. What else did you expect?
> 
> Anyway, it's a big improvement over Tipo.



omg i loled so hard, i fell off my chair... reminds me of the AD : " Itna Paisa mai Itna hi milega! "


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hahahaha 
Exactly!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

They are quite costly but as per feature set I won't say that they are very overpriced.


----------



## Empirial (Mar 8, 2013)

Now we have Lg Optimus G, Sony Xperia ZL & Sony Xperia Z in 30-36k price bracket which means Note 2, L920, HOX+ ki "Lag Gayeee".


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Now we have Lg Optimus G, Sony Xperia ZL & Sony Xperia Z in 30-36k price bracket which means Note 2, L920, HOX+ ki "Lag Gayeee".



Like you said before "Sony ne samsung, HTC, Nokia ke butterfly udaa diye" LOL


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Like you said before "Sony ne samsung, HTC, Nokia ke butterfly udaa diye" LOL




Ummm That can't be right  

Butterfly toh sirf HTC ke paas hai na


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2013)

continue here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/169767-sony-xperia-z-thread-10.html


----------

